# Wahnsinnige Gefallene in Akt 3



## Bezzlebub (25. Mai 2012)

heyho an die barbaren da draußen mal eine frage wie überlebt ihr die wahnsinnigen gefallenen in akt 3 solangsam raste ich aus und will das spiel nurnoch in die ecke werfen da mich diese decks dinger egal ob ich laufe oder die wegklatsche mich töten -.-


----------



## Uratak (25. Mai 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> heyho an die barbaren da draußen mal eine frage wie überlebt ihr die wahnsinnigen gefallenen in akt 3 solangsam raste ich aus und will das spiel nurnoch in die ecke werfen da mich diese decks dinger egal ob ich laufe oder die wegklatsche mich töten -.-



Des ist vielleicht ne doofe Frage ABER in welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## Bezzlebub (25. Mai 2012)

ohja total verpeilt ähmm hell


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Azuil heißt er doch glaube ich...

Also ich fand ihn schon auf Albtraum echt ätzend und habe mir docht schon Hilfe geholt weil ich bei ihm auch kapitulieren musste. Ich habe auch schon einigen geholfen die auch Probleme hatten.
Auf Hell wird das wohl nicht anders aussehen. Bei Diablo dagegen mal 0 Probleme gehabt, der war sozusagen Freeloot.

Du bist da also nicht alleine...


----------



## rurapente (4. Januar 2013)

Schmerzuntedrückung zünden. Am besten mit der Glyphe die euch einen Teil des Schades als Heilung wieder gibt.


----------



## xAmentx (4. Januar 2013)

@rurapente Musst du diese Forumsleiche schänden? =/ Der Beitrag ist bereits über 7 Monate alt...


----------



## myadictivo (4. Januar 2013)

hehe..und wer spielt mit 1.05 noch schmerzunterdrückung ^^


----------



## Mayestic (6. Januar 2013)

Diese Gefallenen sind tatsächlich eine Plage aber das waren sie in D2 auch schon 
Mittlerweile wirbel ich da einfach nur noch durch, mach dabei die Augen zu und hoffe das ich es überlebt habe


----------

